# "Gear Details" in your profile.



## Chris (Mar 22, 2007)

Go here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/profile.php?do=extra

If you care to list all of your gear, go nuts. This will show up in your user profile (when someone clicks your name).

I'm going to be shortening the amount of characters available on the "Main Seven" field that shows up each time you post, because apparently people can't resist listing every guitar they own and every mod done to it. To keep things neat (and because that shit doesn't belong in every post you make) I'm adding this so you can list all your gear in your profile.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 22, 2007)

Sweetness.


----------



## Alpo (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice! 

Now I just need something to put there...


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 22, 2007)

I done profiled myself, so you can build a mental picture of me when I go on that killing spree...

Oops, sorry, wrong profile.


----------



## darren (Mar 22, 2007)

Nifty.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have updated...


----------



## Matt Crooks (Mar 22, 2007)

Updated with everything I can remember I have


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2007)

Done.


----------



## Donnie (Mar 22, 2007)

Done.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Mar 22, 2007)

enod


----------



## Regor (Mar 22, 2007)

Working on it


----------



## skinhead (Mar 22, 2007)

Amazing


----------



## Naren (Mar 23, 2007)

Sweetness. 

Done.


----------



## Michael (Mar 23, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## GiantBaba (Mar 23, 2007)

Good idea Chris

updated!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 23, 2007)

Can we use HTML to make it list vertically instead of paragraph format? Our lists will look more ownin' that way..


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Can we use HTML to make it list vertically instead of paragraph format? Our lists will look more ownin' that way..



Unfortunately, no.  If I enable HTML, and someone puts in bad code, it'll hose the page. I'll pretty it up a bit later today.


----------



## XEN (Mar 23, 2007)

Cool idea man. Kinda feels like the new Armory in World of Warcraft. 
 
Oops! Geekness revealed!


----------



## Drew (Mar 23, 2007)

FYI - the templates evidently pulled my Registry data, with serial numbers in every other space.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Mar 23, 2007)

Done


----------



## Drew (Mar 26, 2007)

Bump for the serial number bug - I just want to make sure changing it won't blow out any data in the registry.


----------



## noodles (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2007)

Drew said:


> FYI - the templates evidently pulled my Registry data, with serial numbers in every other space.



Those are relics from the old registry, if you take a moment and look at the edit profile page where you put in your gear, the field names have changed. You just have entries in there from the old registry, you can remove them. The current registry is a completely different system.  It used to be "Guitar #1" "Serial of Guitar #1", etc, etc, that's why it's every other space.


----------

